# d.i.y snow foam?



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

hi guys,something ive thought about,which is also related to an answer in a different thread/question.
i have not used this snow foam stuff,but i take it its just a pre wash solution that is used BEFORE you touch car with a mit/sponge?
so,could you rinse car,make up a spray bottle with car shampoo and water,spray solution over car and give it 5mins before rinseing off and then wash car as normal?
surely this is basicly going to do what snow foam does?
worth a try or waste of time?

thanks for your time


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

yes . 


.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

If your going to use shampoo ideally you will need it to foam so you can let it dwell on your car for it to have an effect.

Personally I'd just use a pre-wash cleaner like VP Citrus Pre-wash or AF Citrus Power.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Not really the same. Snow foam works by being drawn through the lance at high pressure from your pressure washer, which mixes air and water up with the solution creating a thick sheet of foam which sticks to the car helping to break down the dirt. 

What you're describing wont make foam at all, it'll just be soapy water that'll most likely run off the car in seconds.


----------

